

Credibility - revisit both side stories on #PyconIncident - alvinsj
http://www.credibility.cc/topic/8

======
alvinsj
a recent side project i made, question about credibility of articles/posts.
let the users see stories from the both sides, better understand what's going
on, and why credibility is important. two people got fired, which is sad, and
undesirable.

~~~
alvinsj
please let me know if there is any feedback to this site, because i have yet
to find out whether the web app represents itself on the idea.

look at the following explanation on why I created this. my comment here:
<http://forrst.com/posts/Credibility_cc-FO9> my post here:
<http://tmblr.co/ZmxrYtgcYnfL>

~~~
alvinsj
I removed email field in the signup page, seems like it's redundant.

